# oil PSI guage



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

alright I know this is an eclectrical problem but i am woundering if anyone else has had the problem and if so how did you fix it. my guage for the oil pressure is flippin out on me it goes from zero to 120 to actual pressure and then it drops again and the oil light is coming on and everything. i have checked the oil and changed the oil and all that so i know it has nothing to do with the engine itself. im not too worried about it as far as a major problem with the engine is concerned its just kinda aggrivating that i cant see my oil pressure. if anyone has any info on this please let me know what to do. 

THanks

Jason


----------



## klill001 (Oct 11, 2007)

I had the same issue in January, my SER was still under warranty, the problem was the oil pressure sending unit had broke and wasn't making a solid connection. As long as the oil is at the right level and a mechanical oil pressure is checked and within tollerance there is no harm to the mechanical side of engine just an inconvienience of the guage pinging from 0 to 120.
klill001


----------

